# Damaged Items from Sephora Shipping?



## americanclassic

So I just received my order from Sephora, and once again the items were damaged:



 



I really can't tell if their warehouse just stores items improperly, or if they get damaged during shipping. Maybe it's both, but It happens often enough that it's a little frustrating.

The products in the fragrance sampler aren't damaged, but it was supposed to be a gift. Pretty sure that's warehouse damage. I've received a couple things in the past where the boxes were_ totally_ bent/scratched/dusty/etc. Fine if you bought them for yourself, but it's embarrassing to gift something that looks bent and beat up.

I'm more sympathetic about the eyeshadow since they're fragile, but Sephora tends to ship stuff in giant boxes with a few sheets of crumpled paper, instead of packaging pillows or bubble wrap--I guess it's more eco-friendly, but no wonder things get beat up with that little protection!

I love their 3-day shipping, but if they're making improvements they should look into changing the way they package products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Have you guys received any busted items from Sephora.com?

(I wonder what they do with all those busted makeup palettes, with like one eyeshadow missing.. do they just destroy them? it seems like a waste, especially since the makeup primer it came with is totally fine)


----------



## Dalylah

I haven't had a problem with it but this looks pretty bad. I am not sure it's still eco-friendly if they are disposing of all of this sort of thing. Seems like bubble wrap would be cheaper and smarter.


----------



## StellaSunshine

Wow. That looks terrible.  I can't see that anyone would ship it off looking like that so it had to occur during shipping.  Unfortunately, the makeup probably does go straight into the landfill.  No way for Sephora to know if you used the primer so I don't think they would resell it.  Something similar happend with me for a Philosophy order.  I purchased a kit of 5 items and one of the products was dried out (Purity cleanser).  I asked Philosophy to replace the one item but they said I had to return the entire kit and it would be disposed of.  Then they sent a new kit.  Unbelievable waste!  Not very green of a company to be wasteful like that.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Unfortunately it sounds like warehouse/distribution damage, probably due to a disgruntled employee. There are a few videos circulating online about this sort of thing, the most recent one I saw was a video of a few Wal-Mart warehouse employees purposely damaging new iPads by slamming them to the floor, stomping on them and then throwing them across the room to another employee who caught one but missed others.

These types of "floor" employees make just above minimum wage, (more if they are equipment operators such as forklift drivers). To use a film vanacular, we call these types of people knuckle-draggers. add to-the-fact that they make just above minimum, and there's part of your answer. (Pride in your work anyone...) Can we prove it? Not likely, unless another employee uploads security cam footage to the internet. The Wal-Mart video was taken by another employee and then uploaded.

However, these types of incidences are usually listed as accidents... Go figure.


----------



## StellaSunshine

A few days ago I received a damaged item from Sephora for the first time.  It was a roller ball perfume that leaked through it's packaged box and onto other items.  My guess is it had to be defective prior to the shipping since the outside of the large package was intact.  It is so disappointing but I know Sephora will refund.  I just hate dealing with packing it back up and sending it back when the shipping places are such a zoo this time of year.


----------



## americanclassic

I know right? I received a damaged item from Amazon not too long ago, and the closest UPS is in a tiny strip mall with limited parking--I had to hover for, no joke, like 10-15 minutes to find parking. I was so tempted to just leave my car and rush in/out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hate dealing with packing it back up and sending it back when the shipping places are such a zoo this time of year.


----------

